# hmf performance series help !



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

First off id like to say hi to every one. I just bought my first brute force . It's a 2009 750i and I love it. The only problem I have is with the hmf performance series exhaust (It's loud) I mean loud like I can't hear myself think loud. Is there any thing I can do to make it not so loud? Maybe a quite core and an end cap or something. Thanks for the help.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

if you can take the end cap off you could try re-packing it and put a spark arrestor in. other than that you may have to get another slip on, which arent that cheap, but you'll be abel to hear yourself think. i know big gun reccomends to re-pack every 15 hours, dunno about hmfthough.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would replace it with a HMF Swamp Series...Much much quieter and you never have to worry about repacking it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

are you from florida and did you buy that bike from a guy near tampa if so thats someone i know......i was wondering if i would see the guy that bought it on this forum thats funny.....as far as with that exhaust well it is loud you can repack it and it tones it done some but that exhaust i dont think is what you want maybe try selling it or trading it for a bit quieter one


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You can purchase a Quiet Core for it.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep I bought it from Joe in Tampa. Do yall think the quite core with a new end cap and spark arrestor will help at all. The pipe as it is has no spark arrestor or end cap. I did not get them with the bike.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

A spark arrestor and end cap will help out a lot.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

One more question. If I do sell it or trade for something what should I look for. I would like it to be as quite as possible but don't want to put a stock pipe on it.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would sell for around $100 or trade for a HMF Swamp Series and offer a little cash. I just think that if you are wanting to be as quiet as possible without going back to a stock pipe then this is your best bet.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok thanks swamp series it is.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i had the swamp series which is about the quietest pipe your going to get and it still was louder then some other bikes with pipes....i say just go back to stock or sell it


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

If I go back to stock and keep my snorkels will I still need a programmer ?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Probably not...I have never put a programmer on mine...I ran it with snorkels and stock exhaust for a while then I done the stock exhaust mod and ran it like that for almost a year before putting on the ProCircuit Exhaust and I still dont have a programmer for it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You'll need a programmer worse with what you have now.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ agreed


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Will I notice a a big loss in power by going back with stock exhaust. Keep in mind that I bought it with the hmf so I don't no what it was like stock sorry if I'm asking stupid questions.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I can promise you that even sitting in stock trim the Brute Force is a very strong quad...I doubt you would be dissappointed...Most likely you won't notice much of a change except for make a slight amount of throttle response


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cool ok thank you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

And you can always do the stock exhaust mod, to get a little better sound... there's a thread for it in the kawi how-to section.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I liked mine whit the stock mod...If you do not add a snorkel it won't be too loud and it sounds pretty good...It gives it a little more throaty aggressive tone...I still have my stock exhaust that is already modded if you are interested, it does however have a snorkel welded to it...If you are interested shoot me a PM and we will talk about it


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

swamp series is what i would get no need to repack ever


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the help every one. I think I'm going to get the swamp series and sale my hmf.


----------

